# Hi!! I'm New!!!! :o)



## Makareina (Apr 30, 2006)

Hello Everyone!!

Well, it's official... my days of lurking are no more, I'm an "Outbacker" for REAL!!! This morning we picked up our brand spanking new 26RS!!







How completely and totally exciting!







I want to thank you all SO much for all of the discussions you have. (That's likely a strange sort of thing to say... but well... that's par for the course in my world!) The thing is that I read and read and read, and then after I read, I read some more! What an incredible wealth of information I gleaned from all of the different topics you discuss here!! Then, I also researched and searched and read, I bought the RV Consumer Guide... you get the picture!







With all that I was able to surmise after also visiting many online dealerships and actual dealerships, an RV show and praying a whole lot... that an Outback is definitely the perfect fit for us!! And so, it is done!! sunny We actually made the deal on Monday... but the system was down and I couldn't get on to share the GREAT news! (Is it odd for someone who's only been lurking to go into "Outbackers Withdrawal"?







) Anyway, thanks again and I look forward to becoming an active member in this wonderful group!!








Mara (Can you tell I'm happy??!!)


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

Congratulations Mara!









Welcome to the world of Outbacks!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Makerarina to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 26RS
You'll love it
Glad to have another 26RS onboard









Don action


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! Anyone ever tell you that you have wonderful taste in floorplans?


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome and congrats on your new outback!!!!!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum!

Lots of info here. Enjoy your camper!

Dan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Makareina!* action 
I'm glad you have decided to join us. And congratulations on the new Outback!








I'd say that rates a:
*WHOO HOO!!!*

Now that you are one of us, tell us a little about yourself. What part of the country you are in, etc. Oh, yeah, and feel free to ask questions now and then!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*& Congrats! *

You are going to love your OB more & more with each trip









Enjoy,
Tami


----------



## Makareina (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi again!! It's Mara. Thank you SO much for the warm welcome, I knew you'd all do it you know!!







Now, a little about me/us. Okay... here goes. Firstly, we are Canucks who have lived in Marysville Washington for almost 5 years. We are loving living here as the camping year is A LOT longer than what we are used to!! (Know of any trailers that thrive in minus 40??







) We are a family of 5 humans and 8 critters. (Humans consist of DH and me, and DS - 8, DD - almost 7 & DS - 2. Critters consist of 5 sweet cats, a Rotten-weiler, a Cairn Terrier and one hamster named "Pickles".) We just traded our first trailer in (a Coleman Casa Grande tent trailer), and we really loved it. Our new beloved OB is our second venture into the world of RV's, great choice huh?!







Our maiden voyage begins tomorrow... shear bliss!!







Oh, and we will definitely feel very free to ask questions, I have NO doubt there will be many!! Thank you again for your warm welcome!








Mara (Can you tell I'm happy??!!)


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

WELCOME









You are just going to LOVE your Outback - it almost doesnt seem like camping - THEY ARE TOO NICE









Enjoy and post pics once you get her.

Jennifer


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback! Yippe for you...























Now you will have to join us for the PNW Fall Rally. This is a great time to met a bunch of us in person and put a face to a name. Click here for details. 
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=7687&hl=


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

yeah and get some of the ones who plan to have boat drinks to dance the Makarena! you are officially in charge of dancing the Makarena!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

HEY MAKAREINA !!!

Welcome


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Welcome Makareina action

Wow, one of my best friend's name is Mara, not many of you out there









Enjoy your new Outback, I know you will...Ours is the best thing that's ever happened to us (well, except our little boy)









Take care and post often!
Dawn sunny


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Welcome aboard! action 
And I might also mention, our son lives in Marysville.

Bob


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Welcome and happy camping!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*welcome aboard*
and *congrats on the new outback*

darrel


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrats on your new Outback. The feeling only gets worse after you start using it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

> Is it odd for someone who's only been lurking to go into "Outbackers Withdrawal"?
> 
> 
> > That's an easy one, Mara - NO !!! But just wait 'till you get home from your Maiden Voyage and unpack and <oh heavy sigh> walk out the door, down the steps <gulp> and close the door behind you
> ...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats on your new toy!! See you out there!!!

Eric


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations And Welcome 
Happy Camping

willie


----------



## Makareina (Apr 30, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats on the new Outback! Yippe for you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Thanks so much!!







I sure wish we could be there for the rally... we LOVE Oregon, and we will definitely be visiting again in the next year sometime. This August/September we are going to be in Canada, so we won't be able to go and meet you all... how 'bout I just dance the Makarena wherever I am, and you do the same. I've been known to break into spontaneous bouts of dancing, so it won't appear all that odd to anyone around me!







And what the heck... if someone has me committed, I'm sure to find a computer somewhere to keep track of you all!!









Mara sunny


----------



## Makareina (Apr 30, 2006)

campmg said:


> Welcome to the site and congrats on your new Outback. The feeling only gets worse after you start using it.
> [snapback]128923[/snapback]​


Hey Wolfwood... I know what you mean about walking out the door of the RV. Even with our tent trailer it was that way!







Our new "baby" will surely only make those times more difficult. The really great thing... I home school our children, so we can go often... so as long as our OB can take it, she'll be seeing LOTS of use!!









Oh, and about the cool-aid...







... what makes you think that???









Mara sunny


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Makareina said:


> Oh, and about the cool-aid...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I dunno .... maybe 






























or










or










or

more






























YOU GO GIRL!! IT'S ALL GOOD!!!!


----------

